# do hummingbirds prey on bees?



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello, before the hive was in the backyard, I only saw hummingbirds occasionally there. Now, not only are they around almost every day, but they also approach the hive once in a while and chase the bees in the air. Hard to tell if they really catch them. Is this something to keep an eye on or the birds aren't going to eat much anyway? Thanks, h.


----------



## BHH (May 29, 2015)

Doubt they can fit a bee in their little beaks and chomp down on them but I'm not an ornithologist. Maybe they're trying to fight the bees because hummingbirds seems to spend all day fighting each other. Maybe they're attracted by the humming bees make.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I saw a humming bird check out the back of all three of my hives today and then just fly off
gww


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

My experience is that hummingbirds are wary of bees and wasps. This is based on a lot of feeder observation. I've never seen a hummer catch a honey bee. I have seen them watch them closely, lean back from them, and leave if the bee got too close. You usually have to be quick to get them in the same picture.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

The only insects hummingbirds eat are ants and other similar sized bugs. My guess is they are more interested in their honey or fighting them off.


----------



## Johnnycake (May 13, 2016)

It sounds like this is a new hive? Male hummingbirds are notoriously territorial. They can really get pesky at hummingbird feeders, maybe it is upset with the "new arrival" of the bees? Just shooting in the dark but could be....

Also - your hives aren't painted red are they?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The hummingbirds around here don't eat honey bees. The honey bees will act a little aggressive towards hummingbirds at feeders in time of dearth, chase the birds off. The hummingbirds will also check out the hives, hover infront of the entrances, I suppose the birds smell the sweet honey.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Mine grudgingly share the feeders.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

FWIW, we went to the saucer type hummingbird feeder. No more bees on the feeder. Even provided one for the neighbors.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

No they don't eat honeybees.


----------

